
Defense Technologies “Less Lethal Solutions” - fortran77
https://www.defense-technology.com/products-1/
======
fortran77
See
[https://twitter.com/EdFelten/status/1267838832298393602](https://twitter.com/EdFelten/status/1267838832298393602)

